# Is AXE-FX worth the money?



## petervindel (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I've been trying to decide what amp/sim I should invest in. 
I will only use it in the studio, not live. 
I was considering a tube amp (Thrasher, 5150III, Satan) for a while, but am starting to think that a processor would fit my needs better. 

I am aware that people love the AXE-FX. So my question is simply: Is the AXE-FX worth the money, compared to say a Line 6 POD HD? 
The AXE-FX would cost a lot to import to Norway, so I have to be certain that it will be worth the money compared to the sound I'm getting with the POD XT Pro I have been using. 

Check out my band In_zekT's last EP here, to get a demo of the sound I am getting with the POD XT Pro: 
https://in-zekt.bandcamp.com/album/industrial-scale-murder 
How much would an AXE-FX/Kemper improve the sound I allready have? 

All advice is appreachiated, and feel free to comment on my EP as well! 

p.


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 19, 2015)

petervindel said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been trying to decide what amp/sim I should invest in.
> I will only use it in the studio, not live.
> I was considering a tube amp (Thrasher, 5150III, Satan) for a while, but am starting to think that a processor would fit my needs better.
> ...


Depends on your needs dude. I can't vouch for the AxeFx scratch:, then why did i post here???? ) but in all seriousness, if you only go for just a few sounds i think you'd be better off investing in a tube rig, studio or not. Now, don't get me wrong, once you get a rack setup that works you'll be shredding forever. I've got a Rocktron V300 and GSP1101 and since i've set it up right i haven't touched my 5150 in months. But, in the end you know what i've done? Made my GSP sound like a more articulate.....5150  Case and point, if you have a tone that you just dig the shit out of, you're probably better off just going with the real deal - because in the end all you'll be doing is chasing that same tone on something that models it when you can just use the real thing. And dont let the "well, if i get a rack it'll be lightweight and easy to gig with" shit get in your head either lol. Rack gear is just as bad as any other GAS you'll get; "yep, got a 4U, got an AxeFx...now, what else can i put in these 2 empty slots?" lol. My 4U now weighs about the same as, if not just a little more than my 5150. But, one thing that is a big advantage IMO is that you normally 9/10 times have all the effects you could ever want and would be happy with built in the preamp. All in all man, no matter what way you roll with this, you really can't go wrong - so to sum it up; main rhythm and lead tones with a good clean - go with a tube rig. Many different types of tones and cleans with built in effects - go rack. $0.02


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 19, 2015)

The most consistent story I've read about the Axe-Fx is that it is very rewarding if you are willing to learn it. That means engaging other users on the forums, and probably a whole lot of tweaking. As with just about every single modeler on the planet most people don't get enough from the stock patches, and so you'll need to learn how to make patches that meet your needs.

It's all about what's worth it to you.

To give an example, an Axe-Fx isn't quite worth it to me because I have a similar level of variety, quality, and customizability of my tone modeling with my PC. I saved a great deal of money vs an Axe-Fx by using the laptop I already have for other purposes and adding an audio interface and software.

For an objective "cost benefit analysis", well I'd say a used one in decent shape should be well worth the money considering what you get.


----------



## illimmigrant (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd say it is absolutely worth the money.
I went from a POD the the Axe Fx II myself and don't regret it. I think the only downside is that it can be overwhelming at first. There are tons of choices and incredible amounts of flexibility and options for your tones. Many sound great and the true test is finding the one that sounds right for you and this can take some time, but it definitely sounds much, much better than the POD.
I would be even more inclined to get the axe fx over a tube amp if it's going to get more studio time than stage use (especially if you can only have one or the other). If you get a tube amp, you better match it with the right cabinet. Even then, you are stuck with whatever clean/distorted sound that amp provides, not to mention you have no choice but to mic up a cab, which rules out the possibility of recording in a quiet environment.
I can't speak for the Kemper, but the axe is totally worth it.


----------



## SSK0909 (Jan 19, 2015)

I live in Denmark, so I guess the price I paid for my axe-fx 2 will be similar to the price you have to pay.

I've owned a lot of great tube amps. Peavey 5150. Marshall jcm800. Mesa Rectifier 2ch. Mesa Mark 2C+ and Diezel VH4.

For my needs. The Axe Fx is worth more than all of those combined.
In conveniense alone its worth it. No more carrying heavy gear. No more checking patch cables between oedals. I can record end rehearse whenever i want. Even with the girlfriend in the next room.
No more compromise in tone. I.e. i loved the high gain rythm og the Diezel, but it ciuldnt match the clean tone of the mark IIC+ or the crunch of the Marshall. With the axe fx i have all those sounds in one box for live and studio use. I also love that its maintenance free and sounds the same every time and doesnt alter tone due to tubes wearing down.
Until they discover bacon flavoured salad, the axe fx is the greatest invention since the wheel :-D


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 19, 2015)

SSK0909 said:


> Until they discover bacon flavoured salad, the axe fx is the greatest invention since the wheel :-D


 that's awesome


----------



## larry (Jan 19, 2015)

yes. imo, it is well worth the money. no need to dive into why, I'm sure you've read hundreds of positive reviews. I will say that the learning curve isn't that bad, read the manual, experiment and be fearless. Tweak live patches in the intended environment and volume whenever possible, for best results.

the overall investment can get very expensive, but that seems to hold true for anything of high quality and little to no compromise.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 19, 2015)

If you are only using it in the studio, meaning that you are single tracking everything by yourself on the computer, it absolutely is not worth it. The new generation of VSTi amp sims, Revalver 4, Recabinet 4 sound just as good and just as versatile, but only cost $100. PC amp sims have the advantage of virtually unlimited processing power and it comes down to how much time you want to invest in tweaking and auditioning IRs to get the sound exactly how you want.

The AXE lets you take the sound on the road and use it with a real tube amp, full range monitors, or any variety of configurations with full midi switching and fully flexible routing. It is the ultimate weapon for the professional guitarist.

I have played many of the modellers besides the AXE FX and my opinion is that they all have their own sound (things that they do well). The POD HD500x and GT100 both have alot going for them, but you have to learn how to program them.

Based on the style of music you posted, I think you can get that with any sim.


----------



## Elric (Jan 19, 2015)

petervindel said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been trying to decide what amp/sim I should invest in.
> I will only use it in the studio, not live.
> I was considering a tube amp (Thrasher, 5150III, Satan) for a while, but am starting to think that a processor would fit my needs better.
> ...


Questions like this (is X worth the money) are weird because the people answering have no idea what your view of money is, what constitutes "worth" to you, what your personal priorities are, what your income level/budget is, what your debt situation is, etc. 

That said: Yes.


----------



## asher (Jan 19, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> If you are only using it in the studio, meaning that you are single tracking everything by yourself on the computer, it absolutely is not worth it. The new generation of VSTi amp sims, Revalver 4, Recabinet 4 sound just as good and just as versatile, but only cost $100. PC amp sims have the advantage of virtually unlimited processing power and it comes down to how much time you want to invest in tweaking and auditioning IRs to get the sound exactly how you want.
> 
> The AXE lets you take the sound on the road and use it with a real tube amp, full range monitors, or any variety of configurations with full midi switching and fully flexible routing. It is the ultimate weapon for the professional guitarist.
> 
> ...



But do the amp sims have the crazy effects catalog available too?

The Axe models make excellent studio tools because of how much they can do, so I'd say definitely.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 19, 2015)

I've decided I'm buying one this year so for me, yeah, it is.

I've been playing modelers exclusively for the last couple of years and I've tried them all...JamUp and BIAS and the PODHD 500 and the GSP1101 and a bunch of the free AND paid sims. For my research, the Axe wins. The routing capabilities, the tones, the continuing support in the form of their forum and patch exchanging site, not the mention the very frequent updates make it a no brainer for me.

I'm in continuing contact with a member here that bought the AxeII a while back after starting to use modelers way back in the day with the J. Station......if you remember that, you remember things a long time ago. This guy loves his Axe and has patiently spent many hours explaining things to me about how it sounds, how to build patches, how to route things, setting up different kinds of rigs etc....this is not 'Fractal fanboyism', this is a guy that loves modeling tech and truly believes he's found the ultimate example of it and is glad to help a guy that wants the same thing.

I generally only use about 2-3 high gain tones in the first place, and it's important to me that those be the absolute best I can use, but in contrast to the 'modeling mindset' of tweak all day for 24 seconds of tone, it's seemed to me to be pretty easy to get the tones I want out of this device, and that's something I really like. I'm NOT a tweaker, and for me to be able to grab a basic drive/amp/cab chain and be able to tweak it for a few minutes and have something completely usable? Yup, thanks, I'll take it. This is not to say that I wouldn't spend many hours exploring what this thing could do, as that's planned on as well.

I'm really very impressed with the cleans/delays/reverbs on the Axe as well, and that's important to me as a lot of the tones for the stuff I do for myself use a multitude of different sounds within each song, including clean/delayed intros, sort of ambient(y) interludes, etc...

I'm sure you can find clips on your own, but here are some Axe tones I dig:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kevin-error/heavy-devy-10[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kevin-error/clean-wash-10[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/fractalaudio/ambiclouds[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/fractalaudio/recto-orange-by-vinai[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/fractalaudio/throwback-axe-fx-ii-demo-by[/SC]

Keep in mind as well that you're going to get your $ back out of it if you don't like it. Fractal has a 15 day trial period....buy it and try it out. If you hate it or it's not for you, send it back. The resale value on an AxeII is also higher than any other modeler...you could buy a PODHD and keep it for two months and then be lucky to get half the cost back.

In the end, I think it comes down to what you're willing to pay to get the tones you want and at what level of 'tweakability'.

If you love the tones you get from a 5150/cab/pedal setup, go with that. If you want nearly endless options, then snag the Axe.

EU dealer here, man...G66.eu - Home

Good luck on whatever you decide, and dug the clip you posted. Will check out the EP!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 19, 2015)

^Posts like Steins and War Machines here make me realize I don't need an Axe. I decided a while back I didn't need one, but get some gas for one every now and then. Sometimes I need reminding.

They sound super cool with endless possibilities, but are supreme overkill for me. I don't use a ton of effects and wouldn't really utilize many of the options/tools offered by the Axe. I thought very hard about selling an amp and a guitar or 2 last year to get one. And after reading up on them enough I guarantee I'd spend waaaaay too much time tweaking instead of actually playing. I tweak enough with a tube amp/pedals/cab setup. I've really been determined to up my playing skills and getting an Axe isn't going to help me spend more time playing. I know myself too well. 

I guarantee though, if you're going to utilize all the advantages of the Axe, getting one will be worth it. I'm just still in love with my "traditional" setup.


----------



## asher (Jan 19, 2015)

Amusingly I spend less time tweaking my Axe than I did my Mark IV, but that might be because it's easier to set and forget when the controls aren't right on top  but I've been happy with what I have.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been a tube guy my whole life. I've had pedal boards with at the peak 20 pedals at a time (talk about tap dancing around...). I've owned digital devices too (digitech, POD, GT-8) but always sold them because I never felt they sounded "right." More of something that had hundreds of options but none of them could compete with amp setup.

Last september I had the chance to borrow my friend's axe fx II while he was studying abroad. Let me tell you. I wanted to hate this thing. I thought it was ridiculous how much it costs and I wouldn't use it to its full potential. 

Boy was I wrong. It's been probably one of the most expressive and inspirational device for someone like me who loves tweaking. Although I was amazed how even the most simple patch (Amp>cab>room reverb) could sound so phenomenal. I feel like the possibilities are endless yet its hard to get a bad sound unless you really don't know what you're doing or try to overcomplicate things.

Long story short I tried A/Bing my rig versus the Axe and ended up aways going back to the Axe. I ended up buying the XL late november, sold my rig and haven't looked back. It was a hard decision but I'm happy with how I can get amazing tones no matter what volume I'm playing at, and have a ready to record tone in seconds. It was between this and a Mark V:25 btw.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 19, 2015)

I haven't used a podHD though I did use the podXT models for a long time. I've also used a lot of other software amp sims (lepou, tse, etc) and iOS sims (jamup/bias, ampkit, etc). They were all cool for what they were (after a hefty amount of tweaking). 

All I can really tell you is that with my Axe FX II, I destroyed every patch I've made in my years of using PodXT models in the second day of owning the Axe. With really minimal effort I've got better recorded tones, and playing through monitors or headphones or whatever is much more rewarding than other modelers or amps I've tried. 

Is it worth it to me? Absolutely. I was really hesitant about the price at first, but no buyers remorse here at all. 

One big advantage to me is that I can play a recto if I want, and then if I decide I'd like to play an old Marshall, bam, now I'm playing an old Marshall. And unlike the Pod, it actually sounds like the amp its modeling. Now over 200 amps in the box, and also unlike the Pod, there aren't any filler amps that sound like shit and are unusable. 

The only issue I had was it was daunting at first. Getting the workflow down took me some time, and figuring out impulses took me a while too. I'm still constantly finding new impulses that sound amazing. I'm used to maybe two or three cab models to choose from that don't sound like shit, so its a bit overwhelming when there are hundreds to choose from in the box, and thousands of 3rd party IR's (I recommend Ownhammer High Gain Essentials).


Keep an eye on the date of reviews when you read them, too. The firmware is constantly being updated, new features and new amps constantly being added. The axe fx's used to require quite a bit of tweaking, but as of 6 months ago or so (maybe someone else can help me on the dates), the firmware upgrades have made it much easier to dial in tones. I've extremely rarely went past the basic EQ on the amp, and my patches are just drive -> amp -> cab. With the pod, I always needed to add in EQ's and comps to try to get the sound I want and that isn't really necessary with the axe fx.


----------



## GraemeH (Jan 19, 2015)

I would pay the price for it if it really was everything I hope it is.
But these demonstrations always make me suspicious that I'm not hearing straight guitar->AxeFX->recording. I know that most will have layers of compression, EQ, quad tracking etc in the mixing phase to make it sound more produced, but making an intuitive "by ear" judgement impossible.
If I heard enough samples that I knew were not post-recording-molested, I would probably be a lot more tempted.
Having neighbours, my JCM2000 hasn't been on in years, I've been all AmpliTube for recording recently.


----------



## Der JD (Jan 19, 2015)

We're talking about studio use here, exclusively, vs. a POD HD. No, in general I don't think an Axe is worth it. Unless...there's a lot of amp models in the Axe you don't have access to in the POD AND you plan on using all those models. 

Metal production these days is all about the production. A person with good skills in the studio can make guitar tones from a free VST amp sim sound better than a person using the Axe with average skills in the studio. Mixing, compression, EQ, limiting, multiple tracks, panning...all have huge effects on the perceived sound in a recorded mix. 

Plus, the biggest component in your direct recorded guitar tone is going to be the IR (cab simulation). There are plenty of 3rd party IRs you could use for recording with the POD HD. If you were to use a similar amp model and the same IR and did takes with both the POD and the Axe, most people would be hard pressed to tell you which was which. Effects? Plenty of free or low cost plugins out there. I wouldn't use the Axe's effects during tracking anyway. Using plugins gives you more control to change things later.


----------



## mongey (Jan 19, 2015)

I say yes.,if you have the cash. I used to own a hd500 and now I have an axe fx 


here is OZ the AX was roughly 6 times more expensive than the pod and I think its at least 6 times better 

I still have my tube rig. I'm not sure yet if I will move to the axe fx for band stuff . band is on a break since I've had it so its hard to say till I try it


----------



## cardinal (Jan 19, 2015)

I had one. The FX in the PODxt stink compared to the AFXII. Not contest. But for the core amp sims I use (JCM800, SLO, Recto), I thought the PODxt sounded about as good and was easier to use. Since I don't use FX that much, so I sold off the AFXII.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 19, 2015)

GraemeH said:


> I would pay the price for it if it really was everything I hope it is.
> But these demonstrations always make me suspicious that I'm not hearing straight guitar->AxeFX->recording. I know that most will have layers of compression, EQ, quad tracking etc in the mixing phase to make it sound more produced, but making an intuitive "by ear" judgement impossible.
> If I heard enough samples that I knew were not post-recording-molested, I would probably be a lot more tempted.
> Having neighbours, my JCM2000 hasn't been on in years, I've been all AmpliTube for recording recently.



For that, I'd say to watch this vid, man......this guy goes thru building his lead preset. It starts out drive/amp/cab and he adds some reverb and delay....the beginning is a solid ok sounding tone, but the added stuff he does and shows YOU how to do to get the end sound is pretty cool. 

The vid is about 10 minutes long, but it's not all tweaking....he goes through and recalls some older firmware stuff and explains why he's doing what he is and where it's important in the chain. Total time building this chain would probably be about 3-4 minutes. No post production EQ here, and for what you're asking about totally worth the watch.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 19, 2015)

GraemeH said:


> I would pay the price for it if it really was everything I hope it is.
> But these demonstrations always make me suspicious that I'm not hearing straight guitar->AxeFX->recording. I know that most will have layers of compression, EQ, quad tracking etc in the mixing phase to make it sound more produced, but making an intuitive "by ear" judgement impossible.
> If I heard enough samples that I knew were not post-recording-molested, I would probably be a lot more tempted.
> Having neighbours, my JCM2000 hasn't been on in years, I've been all AmpliTube for recording recently.



You can pretty much master your guitar sound in the axe fx if you want. Very flexible routing, lots of eq's and compressors and other effects available.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 19, 2015)

eleven rack is a cheaper alternative that still is fun to play on relative to line 6, guitar rig, etc.. I still prefer the axe. Even just for practicing and for demoing ideas, it's worth the money to have something fun to play on. 

All that being said, if recording tube amps with a mic is your thing, that's the way I'd go. It comes down to your space. If you can comfortably and conveniently use a tube amp to do what you're trying to do... go for it!


----------



## GraemeH (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice, thanks. Yeah that sounds a cut above other emulators I've used - it sounds like an amp that's been recorded really loud, which is what I've found missing in my other emulators (like they're not simulating the physics of volume right).




mnemonic said:


> You can pretty much master your guitar sound in the axe fx if you want. Very flexible routing, lots of eq's and compressors and other effects available.



Yeah I'm fairly incompetent with that stuff in plug-ins so I doubt I'd get the most out of it in an AxeFX unfortunately


----------



## Shask (Jan 19, 2015)

Ive owned a JStation, POD PRO, PODxt, POD HD500, ADA Microcab, Rocktron Chameleon, Peavey ProFex II, Peavey Tubefex, Boss GX-700, Boss VF-1, Sansamp PSA-1, Zoom GFX-8, Zoom 3030, Mesa VTwin, Mesa Studio Pre, Digitech RP50, Axe-FX Standard, Software such as Guitar Rig 5, Lepou, etc..... All of these were some sort of preamp that could be used for recording. The Axe-FX II destroys them all. No contest.

I have also owned plenty of traditional rigs. Peavey 5150, Mesa Mark III, Mesa Triple Recto, VHT Deliverance, Randall Century, Marshall Valvestate, Marshall 2203, more pedals than a Guitar Center caries in stock, etc.... The Axe-FX II is as good as any of these amps also.

If it is worth it depends on you. I dont know how much you value gear vs. cost. There are guys that play a Squire into a Peavey Rage all their life and they are perfectly happy. What I can tell you is that it is as good as anything else that is high-end out there. It is an amazing unit. It can basically do anything you want. Sometimes it seems like overkill, but there is nothing out there that will give you the same tone and flexibility in one little tiny 2 rackspace package.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 19, 2015)

Over the past year, I've been mulling over pursuing an Axe and I think it's worth it (to me at least). 

I play in a couple bands and most of the time I'm playing lead guitar and adding layers of effects with reverbs, delays, and such, using a looper, pitch bending, etc, then back to a distorted rhythm tone. Tap dancing is a bitch and I'm not really trying to stare at my pedalboard for an entire set or two. Solution, AFX2.

Ive worked intense labor jobs for years and played guitar for hours a day, be it band practices, gigs, or just sitting my room noodling to the point where I have constant wrist pain. For the past 10 years I've been hauling around a large tube amp and two heavy speaker cabinets, along with suitcases full of pedals and cords. A huge heavy, often painful load. Solution? AFX2

TL;DR:
As soon as I can sell this kidney, I'm buying a fvcking AFX2 ASAP


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 19, 2015)

petervindel said:


> I will only use it in the studio, not live.



I think you'd be better off with software in that case. WAYYYYYY cheaper. FWIW, Meshuggah skipped the Axe FX and used Cubase's built-in plugins on their last album. That says a lot.


----------



## 3074326 (Jan 19, 2015)

I play in my bedroom by myself and think it's worth every penny. I don't even want to gig with it because I value it so highly. 

Heck, I got an amp just to protect it from gigs.


----------



## asher (Jan 19, 2015)

sevenstringj said:


> I think you'd be better off with software in that case. WAYYYYYY cheaper. FWIW, Meshuggah skipped the Axe FX and used Cubase's built-in plugins on their last album. That says a lot.



Except for the massive effects library thing.

They do use Axe IIs live FWIW.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 20, 2015)

asher said:


> Except for the massive effects library thing.



What do you mean? Meshuggah used Cubase amp sims but Axe FX's effects on Koloss?

By plugins, I also mean there are plenty effects plugins.

I think op should explore free plugins and then check his gas gauge for the Axe FX.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 20, 2015)

For me, the effects are what make an axe worth it. However, I'm not terribly big on effects, which is why I decided to go the route of getting a kemper. I use an axe II at my friends place all the time, so I'm not really missing out. If I wanted to, I could just use his axe for a patch or two. However, we're I without the kemper and wanted all the crazy cool effects, yeah, it's totally worth it.


----------



## Double A (Jan 20, 2015)

A reply to this thread doesn't need any more words than just one. And that word is, "YES!"


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 20, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> ^Posts like Steins and War Machines here make me realize I don't need an Axe. I decided a while back I didn't need one, but get some gas for one every now and then. Sometimes I need reminding.
> 
> *They sound super cool with endless possibilities, but are supreme overkill for me.* I don't use a ton of effects and wouldn't really utilize many of the options/tools offered by the Axe. I thought very hard about selling an amp and a guitar or 2 last year to get one. And after reading up on them enough I guarantee I'd spend waaaaay too much time tweaking instead of actually playing. I tweak enough with a tube amp/pedals/cab setup. I've really been determined to up my playing skills and getting an Axe isn't going to help me spend more time playing. I know myself too well.
> 
> I guarantee though, if you're going to utilize all the advantages of the Axe, getting one will be worth it. I'm just still in love with my "traditional" setup.


^ exactly dude don't get me wrong guys, all the AxeFx clips/recordings etc have sounded phenomenal, but one of the things that always sways me from it is that, c'mon fellas (and sorry to any females that may read this stereotype it fits!) when we see someone using high dollar, pro sounding gear we get like a group of anxious females at the free clinic asking each other "Did you start?"  And i can't even say too much on this topic, hell the axe alone costs more than all my rack gear combined  but the point i'm making is at least in my case, that no matter what piece of gear i try out that's new, groundbreaking, portable, lightweight etc i _*always *_make it sound like my 5150. The thing that sucks is, yeah, the toys are fun to play with. But then you show your buddies "hey man, check out how awesome i got this thing sounding!", then i fire up my peavey and go  because then i have to try and justify why i spent over 1K-1.5K on a rig when i had it there to start with for a measly 500 bucks from the beginning  Sorry to derail, more or less taking a jab at myself........................i miss my peavey


----------



## SnoozyWyrm (Jan 20, 2015)

Well one more reason to get the Axe is that you can get it to sound like the 5150 (or a super pissed Plexi) and not get you evicted at the same time


----------



## Shask (Jan 20, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> ^ exactly dude don't get me wrong guys, all the AxeFx clips/recordings etc have sounded phenomenal, but one of the things that always sways me from it is that, c'mon fellas (and sorry to any females that may read this stereotype it fits!) when we see someone using high dollar, pro sounding gear we get like a group of anxious females at the free clinic asking each other "Did you start?"  And i can't even say too much on this topic, hell the axe alone costs more than all my rack gear combined  but the point i'm making is at least in my case, that no matter what piece of gear i try out that's new, groundbreaking, portable, lightweight etc i _*always *_make it sound like my 5150. The thing that sucks is, yeah, the toys are fun to play with. But then you show your buddies "hey man, check out how awesome i got this thing sounding!", then i fire up my peavey and go  because then i have to try and justify why i spent over 1K-1.5K on a rig when i had it there to start with for a measly 500 bucks from the beginning  Sorry to derail, more or less taking a jab at myself........................i miss my peavey



I know what you mean. I am always wishing there were a cheaper alternative. I have 12 presets, and when I go back and listen to them, they basically all sound the same with different levels of treble  I definitely have a way of dialing in any amp model to sound like "me".

So, even though I dont need everything, the thing is the base tone and feel is unmatched anywhere else. If there were only one amp model, it would still have more clarity, depth, feel, and dynamics than another product with 100 amp models.


----------



## Choop (Jan 20, 2015)

asher said:


> Except for the massive effects library thing.
> 
> They do use Axe IIs live FWIW.



There are plenty of effect plugins that can be used along side software amp sims as well!


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 20, 2015)

SnoozyWyrm said:


> Well one more reason to get the Axe is that you can get it to sound like the 5150 (or a super pissed Plexi) and not get you evicted at the same time


 this is true! God bless semi cool neighbors tho! I say semi cool because while, yeah, they are tools, at least they can't bitch when im bringing the brootz while they blast their yee-haw and rap shit


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 20, 2015)

Shask said:


> I know what you mean. I am always wishing there were a cheaper alternative. I have 12 presets, and when I go back and listen to them, they basically all sound the same with different levels of treble  I definitely have a way of dialing in any amp model to sound like "me".
> 
> So, even though I dont need everything, the thing is the base tone and feel is unmatched anywhere else. If there were only one amp model, it would still have more clarity, depth, feel, and dynamics than another product with 100 amp models.


No doubt dude! I hope im not coming off like an asshat or anything  the Axe is amazing, I'm just dropping my input from my experience. I'm more pissed at myself than anything for spending all these years and all the money i've put into making all my shit sound the same as what i already had


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 20, 2015)

SnoozyWyrm said:


> Well one more reason to get the Axe is that you can get it to sound like the 5150 (or a super pissed Plexi) and not get you evicted at the same time



That....can't jam an actual 5150/Plexi where I live, so to me the Axe would be the next best thing. The 1101 is decent for jamming fun, but I'm not really happy with how it records, and I wish some of the other amp models sounds more realistic; this is why I'm jonesing after the Axe.


----------



## SSK0909 (Jan 20, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> That....can't jam an actual 5150/Plexi where I live, so to me the Axe would be the next best thing. The 1101 is decent for jamming fun, but I'm not really happy with how it records, and I wish some of the other amp models sounds more realistic; this is why I'm jonesing after the Axe.



That... And once you grow tired of the 5150 or plexi sound, you've got a tonne of other amps to try out without having to trade/buy anything. And if the new amp isn't your thing after a few months. Your old amp is just a flick of the wrist away


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 20, 2015)

petervindel said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been trying to decide what amp/sim I should invest in.
> I will only use it in the studio, not live.
> I was considering a tube amp (Thrasher, 5150III, Satan) for a while, but am starting to think that a processor would fit my needs better.
> ...


I don't have anything to contribute to the Axe-FX, but I would like to know what setting you used on your XT Pro, it sounds pretty good 

As for the EP, my only criticism is it's a little harsh in the high frequency, but other than that its great! Definitely something I could get into.


----------



## ascl (Jan 21, 2015)

My 2 cents:

You can make almost anything sound good in the mix with enough production skills. You definitely made the POD sound pretty decent for example, and look at any of the gear reviews Ola Englund does. They always sound pretty darn good.

That said, a good source makes it so much easier. I went from a POD HD to a Kemper, which, while not an AxeFx, is in the same ballpark sound wise, and the difference to me was massive. I stopped the endless tweaking, and found a few profiles I like, and it sounds fantastic.

The best thing (for me, YMMV of course) is I get these fantastic sounds, without tweaking, and it just totally kills any GAS I have for Amps. If I want to try a different sound, I grab some new profiles.

So, in my case, I definitely think the step up from the POD was worth it... and has probably saved me money in the long run 

(I haven't tried an AxeFx, but I am pretty sure it is on par with the Kemper sound-wise, perhaps with more effects, and maybe more tweakable -- which is kind of a negative for me).


----------



## petervindel (Jan 21, 2015)

ascl said:


> You can make almost anything sound good in the mix with enough production skills. You definitely made the POD sound pretty decent for example, and look at any of the gear reviews Ola Englund does. They always sound pretty darn good.



My point exactly. 
I fear that all I get from the AXE is more options/effects I really don't need. I use GuitarRig for effects etc, so all I need is a tight rhythm tone. 

Guess I have to find a way to try an AXE or a Kemper in my studio so I can hear the difference


----------



## SSK0909 (Jan 21, 2015)

petervindel said:


> My point exactly.
> I fear that all I get from the AXE is more options/effects I really don't need. I use GuitarRig for effects etc, so all I need is a tight rhythm tone.
> 
> Guess I have to find a way to try an AXE or a Kemper in my studio so I can hear the difference



While its true that you can make most anything sound good in the studio with post processing. Its still preferable to have as good a source sound as possible, and having great gear that you enjoy playing also helps. If not, we might as well all record with old Pod 2.0's and chinese knockoff guitars


----------



## ItWillDo (Jan 21, 2015)

It's easily the best piece of equipment I've ever bought. I bought the Ultra secondhand back in 2011 and I'm still completely in love with it. 

Granted, due to the large amount of possibilities the learning curve is pretty steep, but all in all it's worth it. Also, because the MIDI-interface on the standard/Ultra was so shit, I learnt to program everything by hand with no interface in between which is a godgift for on-the-fly tweaking. 

I don't use that many of the available effects either, but knowing that my tone will sound pretty much consistent in all use-cases is very reassuring. Considering I play FRFR live, and patch 1 output to my personal monitor and the other straight into the PA, there is minimal interference of "bad soundguys" as well. I simply love every aspect of it.


----------



## Der JD (Jan 21, 2015)

petervindel said:


> My point exactly.
> I fear that all I get from the AXE is more options/effects I really don't need. I use GuitarRig for effects etc, so all I need is a tight rhythm tone.
> 
> Guess I have to find a way to try an AXE or a Kemper in my studio so I can hear the difference


 
Yeah, that's the best course of action if possible: try before you buy. Or, buy and evaluate during the trial period. 

Everyone is different. Some people get a tone they like really fast with the Axe. For me, it was a never-ending tweakfest. I had trouble getting any preset made with the stock cabs to sit well in the mix without a lot of EQing. My results with 3rd-party IRs was better but that led me down the IR rabbit hole. 

With the Kemper, it was a whole different story for me. Plenty of profiles out there that are "mix-ready" or nearly "mix-ready". Basically no tweaking involved. Load up a profile and 

I'm not really suggesting one solution over another. My point is simply that everyone is different and one particular piece of gear isn't going to work for everyone. In the end, both the Axe and Kemper were overkill for me. I've found that I prefer to keep it simple. I like my tube amps and my Torpedo Reload lets me record direct using my tube amps just as easy as any modeler.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Jan 22, 2015)

I didn't see anyone recommend a Kemper (edit:the guy above me lol) over the Axe FX 2 lol. I have both and as much as I love the Axe FX the Kemper is my weapon of preference. That or use an amp and try maybe a Two Notes Torpedo?


----------



## shred-o-holic (Jan 22, 2015)

Der JD said:


> In the end, both the Axe and Kemper were overkill for me.



I have been saying the same about having both myself. The Axe 2 typically sits unplayed 95 percent of the time. Buuuuuuttttt I profiled my Axe 2 recently into my Kemper and tweaked away....holy crap. A bastardized Axe 2 profile is crack like....it's all I use right now


----------



## SilentCartographer (Jan 22, 2015)

Anyone know where one could test drive one of these badboys in Ontario, Canada?...


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jan 22, 2015)

Elric said:


> Questions like this (is X worth the money) are weird because the people answering have no idea what your view of money is, what constitutes "worth" to you, what your personal priorities are, what your income level/budget is, what your debt situation is, etc.
> 
> That said: Yes.


 
Got to agree with your sentiment. With the Kemper, Scuffam amp type plugins or even the UAD stuff it helps to keep things in perspective. 

If you're a tweaker that needs near infinite possibilities for live and home recording, then the Axe is great.

If you're impatient, or just need a go to system for live and home recording and great quality sounds then the Kemper is the one to go for.

If you're on a budget, Kemper is a smart buy.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes...

But I've also made awesome recordings with:
-Line 6 PodHD500
-Kemper Profiing Amp (just as expensive as the AxeFX I know...)

Looking back, though... Some of my recording with my PODHD500 actually sounded better than my Kemper recordings sooner. Maybe there's just something in the tweaking of that particular device that I haven't gotten down on the Kemper yet, but when I listen through old recordings and I think about the work I do in my DAW to get things to sound a cetain way, I sometimes hear the recordings I made on the PODHD500 and KNOW I spent less time tweaking but somehow they sound better to me sometimes... Only sometimes, but it's interesting...

I think enough time with anything will yield the results you might want. It's really about knowing what knobs to turn and when. Also, the amount of time you're willing to put in.

When I owned an AxeFX I felt that I spent way too much time tweaking to get the PERFECT tone because there were just THAT many parameters I could tweak. I never felt like I ever got to the actual recording phase because every knob I turned made it sound a little bit better in my opinion and in some cases I might have just had extremely fatigued ears from playing with my AxeFX all day...


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jan 22, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Yes...
> 
> But I've also made awesome recordings with:
> -Line 6 PodHD500
> ...


 
Agreed, but over here the Axe FX2 MK2 costs $2670.00 and the Kemper costs $1875.00

So over this side of the pond, it's not worth it IMO..


----------



## Genome (Jan 22, 2015)

The thing I love about it most is that it evolves, it's updated and improved constantly. 

I bought mine in 2012 and I feel like it's at least twice as good now as when I bought it.


----------



## hvdh (Jan 23, 2015)

Genome said:


> The thing I love about it most is that it evolves, it's updated and improved constantly.
> 
> I bought mine in 2012 and I feel like it's at least twice as good now as when I bought it.



Then it was a beta product. And in a few months the new AFXIII with V 3.0 modeling comes out.

So is it woth the money? For some...but not for most.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 23, 2015)

hvdh said:


> Then it was a beta product. And in a few months the new AFXIII with V 3.0 modeling comes out.
> 
> So is it woth the money? For some...but not for most.



1.) you don't have to update it if you don't want. Beta implies bugs and things not working correctly, and generally an incomplete product, which is not true. It's like saying the PodHD is still in beta since there is a new firmware update is coming out in a month or so. 

2.) Axe FX III is not coming out in a few months, cliff himself (company owner) stated in November that he hasn't began designing it yet since the II has plenty of life left.


----------



## hvdh (Jan 24, 2015)

1) indeed often the amp sims are not modelled correctly. 

2) That is what he said about the Standard/Ultra with "lifetime" updates. So believe what you want.

3) V3 modeling is around the corner. You are warned.


----------



## gogolXmogol (Jan 26, 2015)

Just my humble opinion. Axe is not so good for distorted tones, better get a Kemper Profiling Amp.


----------



## Elric (Jan 26, 2015)

hvdh said:


> 3) V3 modeling is around the corner. You are warned.


You're right. It was just announced by Fractal on the offficial support forum as imminent this past week: *as a free firmware upgrade for all existing AxeFx II models*. 

Been playing 20+ years and have used tons of different gear. This thing kills at all levels; it is a metal machine, IMHO. Given my personal needs/goals, financial situation and priorities, it was a bargain. YMMV.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jan 28, 2015)

I think the other thing to remember is that most of the stock patches on the AxeFX are still pretty amazing starting points as well. Like if you're not a fiddly tweaker you can load up a patch, decide that it needs delay and less mids, put a delay on and turn the mids down and go. 

The AxeFX II and the latest firmware the amp sounds are so good on their own, unlike the standard/ultra very little fiddling is needed I find to get a good playing tone and a halfway decent tone for home recordings and demos. You could tweak and fiddle a lot, sure, but you can get great tones from really little effort.

And if you get bored of a Mesa Rectifier, Change to a Mark, or a Diezel. Get bored of playing Fender Cleans, play some Vox or matchless.

There is so much in the amp, even if you don't use it all right away you have years to play with all the different sounds and develop your tone bit by bit.


----------



## J-RAMONES (Jan 28, 2015)

in america the price is good but in europe its way too expensive.i think mini tube head+loadbox/ir load (twonotes?)->direct will be better and no much bigger to move.and maybe cheaper depending on your choices and keep the line6 for effects imo
edit something like that without gap should 7/8 rack space:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/at...d1419041202-random-pics-your-rig-photo-30.jpg


----------

